# Tại sao mỗi phái mạnh phải có ít nhất 2 chiếc ví da cho riêng mình



## duseovntop (18/11/21)

Tại sao mỗi phái mạnh phải có ít nhất 2 chiếc ví da cho riêng mình

Có nhiều người bạn của thắc mắc là sao bán ví nam handmade mà bán hoài vậy. Ví nam handmade là  Giỏ da đựng quà tết mặt hàng xài lâu hỏng, lâu lâu mới phải thay một lần. Gì mà bán hoài vậy? Thì giải thích làm sao cho hay?





Giờ người ta dùng ví nam handmade đâu có dùng 1 loại. Bạn xài hàng ngày, dùng ví nhỏ gọn tiện dụng chỉ cần để đúng số tiền, số thẻ cần thiết cho một ngày sinh hoạt. Chẳng lẽ mặc quần đùi đi ăn tô hủ tiếu mà cũng phải xách theo một đống thẻ chi mắc công vậy. Với    Giỏ quà bằng dacuộc sống hằng ngày thì những gì đơn giản nhất là những thứ tốt nhất.

Còn đi tiệc, đi party sang trọng nhạc sập sình chẳng lẽ bạn lại xài ví mini để tiền gập đôi? Kể đến lúc lấy tiền tip cho nhân viên cũng khó, rút ra không khéo lại rơi loạn cả lên thì tốt nhất cầm theo cái ví dài. Trong hoàn cảnh đó không chỉ ví là ví, mà ví nam handmade còn là trang sức, là vũ khí của bạn. Đẹp, sang trọng và phù hợp trong hoàn cảnh đó.

Nay đồ màu này xài ví nam handmade màu này, mai đồ kia xài ví kia, nay mặc đồ vintage chất chơi con dơi thì mình xài ví nam handmade. Hôm tới mặc đồ hiện đại phong cách thì mình cầm ví saffino hoặc phối sao cho hợp. Mix&match phụ kiện và quần áo giúp bạn trở nên tinh tế hơn trong mắt người khác. Biết cách ăn mặc và \“điệu” là hai khái niệm hoàn toàn khác nhau.

Sự thay đổi mang đến vẻ ngoài tươi mới và refresh bản thân mỗi ngày. Đừng đợi đến lúc chiếc ví hỏng mới đi mua cái mới, hãy để những chiếc ví nam handmade là món đồ nói lên con người bạn, là món vũ khí cầm tay có sức mạnh ngang đôi giày bạn đang đeo. Là thứ mà người khác nhìn vào sẽ biết bạn đang là ai. Nếu bạn có nhiều hơn 2 đôi giày trên kệ của mình, thì tại sao không cho mình cơ hội sở hữu thêm những chiếc ví nam handmade mới?

Bí quyết chăm sóc sử dụng đồ da thật bền, đẹp
Dù có kích thước không lớn, ví nam handmade vẫn là vật dụng cần thiết để bảo quản một phần tài sản đáng kể của bạn. Vì vậy ngay khi nằm trong lòng bàn tay của những thợ may lành nghề của Ngọc Quang, những chiếc ví nam handmade đã nhận được sự quan tâm cần thiết và đầy đủ. Phần quan tâm còn lại là nằm ở bạn, hãy đảm bảo rằng mình đang \“đối xử tốt” với ví của mình trong quá trình sử dụng!

Bằng kinh nghiệm của mình, Ngọc Quang xin được gợi ý một vài nguyên tắc đơn giản để giúp cho chiếc ví nam handmade của bạn luôn \“khỏe mạnh”.

Nguyên tắc 1: Không bỏ quá nhiều đồ vào ví nam handmade
– Đây là lỗi cơ bản, cũng như nghiêm trọng nhất mà chúng ta hay mắc phải. Chúng ta thường không nghĩ kĩ trước khi bỏ đồ vào ví nam handmade, điều này khiến cho chiếc ví nam handmade của bạn \“béo phì” theo thời gian. Vì vậy hãy đảm bảo rằng mình đang cho vào ví nam handmade những gì cần thiết nhất như: giấy tờ quan trọng, một vài chiếc thẻ ATM và một vài tờ tiền.

Nguyên tắc 2: Không ngồi lên ví nam handmade
– Bên cạnh các vấn đề về cột sống, ngồi lên ví nam handmade còn gây ra tổn thương đáng kể đối với bản thân chiếc ví. Với vô số giờ ngồi lên ví nam handmade mỗi ngày, ví nam handmade của bạn sẽ dễ bị mất dáng và trầy xước.

Nguyên tắc 3: Luôn dùng đúng sản phẩm ví nam handmade
– Da là chất liệu đặc biệt đòi hỏi phải có cách chăm sóc đúng kỹ thuật. Lưu ý các tác nhân chính gây tổn thương ví nam handmade của bạn là: bụi, ẩm.

+ Làm sạch da

Nên: Dùng miếng vải ẩm lau đi vết bẩn ngay khi bạn phát hiện ra nó. Nếu vết bẩn đã bám vào da, dùng dung dịch làm sạch da để lau vết bẩn đó.
Không nên: Dùng xà bông, bột giặt để làm sạch da.

+ Làm khô da

Nên: Lau bề mặt da bằng vải khô, để da tự hong khô ở nhiệt độ phòng. Không nên: Dùng máy sấy hoặc vật có nhiệt độ cao để làm làm da, vì da sẽ bị nhăn dưới tác động của nhiệt.Với các nguyên tắc đơn giản trên, Ngọc Quang hi vọng các bạn sẽ có trải nghiệm tuyệt vời và dài lâu bên chiếc ví nam handmade yêu thích của mình.

Ví nam handmade – đàn ông ví mỏng?
Hồi lâu rồi tôi có đọc trên mạng một chia sẻ không còn nhớ của bạn nào, rằng, trong đám bạn trai của bạn ấy, anh nào dùng ví nam handmade xịn chắc chắn là anh hiếm tiền nhất bọn.Có lẽ bởi cái ví nam handmade đắt tiền của anh ấy không nhét nổi nhiều tờ tiền cho lắm. Đi ăn cả đám nếu có chi trả cũng rất rón rén. Còn anh nào không dùng ví nam handmade lại là anh chàng hào phóng nhất, luôn móc tiền ra trả cho cả đám một cách rất hồn nhiên.

Và tất nhiên, tiền cũng nhiều nhất đám, nhiều tới nỗi chẳng cái ví nam handmade nào đựng nổi cả cục.Không thấy bạn ấy nói đến mệnh giá của những tờ tiền. Tuy nhiên hình dung ra cái cách ứng phó với tiền cũng đã thấy ngộ nghĩnh. Như thể nhìn thấy trong đó cả phong thái của chủ nhân. Dù cố gắng tránh lỗi sơ đẳng là lấy tiền ra để xét đoán người, nhưng rõ ràng, trong câu chuyện ấy hoàn toàn không hề chỉ định nói về tiền, mà còn nói về đàn ông trong mắt đàn bà. Và tiền chỉ là một phản chiếu nào đó của người đàn ông đang đứng sừng sững.ví nam handmade

Có lần tôi đi dạo phố với một anh bạn. Chúng tôi tìm được một chiếc áo sơ mi trắng cho anh ấy ở một sạp hàng dọc phố, tôi nghĩ anh ấy mặc áo này sẽ rất vừa và đẹp. Giá rất mềm vì là sạp bán lẻ trên phố du lịch. Rất bất ngờ là anh bạn tôi đã không mặc thử cũng không mua cái áo đó. Anh dắt tôi vào cửa hàng thời trang lớn cách đó năm mươi mét và mua đúng cái áo đó, với giá đắt hơn khoảng ba trăm Đài tệ, tức là đắt hơn khoảng hai trăm nghìn đồng tiền Việt. Tôi rất kinh ngạc.Tôi hỏi sao anh kỳ quặc thế? Không phải cùng nhãn hiệu, cũng chính là cái áo này sao? Cửa hàng này nó có bảo hành áo sơ mi cho anh à? Hay đàn ông thì cứ phải vào cửa hàng xịn mới thấy tự tin, còn em mua ở hè phố của chợ đêm thì làm anh mất tư cách?

Anh bạn tôi điềm đạm nói:

Ai cũng như em, thì những cửa hàng lớn họ sập tiệm hết ư?Mình sống thì mình cũng phải cho người khác sống nữa chứ!

Tôi sực nhớ ra anh bạn tôi cũng là một chủ doanh nghiệp, và anh ấy cũng đang phải cạnh tranh rất dữ dội trong kinh doanh. Có thể, tôi là đàn bà nên trong mắt tôi chỉ có mệnh giá của tờ tiền. Còn trong mắt anh bạn đàn ông ấy, tiền chỉ là một thông điệp!

Chả trách, nạn nhân của mua chung, nhóm mua, shopping tập thể toàn là… đàn bà! Bị mắc mồi giá rẻ nên sẵn sàng bỏ tiền ra cho một thứ vốn không nằm trong dự định chi tiêu của bản thân. Và về bản chất quản lý tài chính gia đình, đó chính là những đồng tiền lạm chi, đẩy ngân sách gia đình vào nguy cơ ngay lập tức.

Hóa ra có lúc, cái đồng tiền tưởng \“được rẻ” của đàn bà như thế lại chẳng bằng cái đồng tiền tưởng \“chi đắt” của đàn ông!Tôi nghĩ nhìn vào việc đàn ông kiếm tiền và tiêu tiền, ta có thể phán đoán ra năng lực giỏi giang và đẳng cấp văn hóa của người đàn ông đó. Đàn ông kiếm tiền là năng lực, tiêu tiền là văn hóa. Thật bi kịch nếu có tay đàn ông nào vỗ ngực nói: \“Tôi kiếm tiền thì rất có văn hóa, và tiêu tiền thì rất… có năng lực!”. Ôi trời! Cho nên, tôi chẳng quan tâm việc đàn ông tiêu tiền thế nào, anh mua siêu xe hay anh đòi bạn gái chi trả nửa tiền cho bữa cà phê! Nhưng, đàn ông ví dày hay mỏng có lẽ chẳng quan trọng bằng việc, anh đừng để việc tiêu tiền của mình thành thị phi và đàm tiếu của đám đông! Kiểu như họ nói, ví nam handmade của anh rất xịn! Nhưng mỏng!

Cách bảo quản và chăm sóc ví nam handmade
Ví nam handmade là một chất liệu khó bảo quản nhất là vào những ngày thời tiết ẩm nóng hay khô. Nếu bạn thường xuyên sử dụng những đồ dùng làm bằng handmade thì bạn nên chú ý đến cách bảo quản và chăm sóc chúng bởi vì    bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệpđồ da rất dễ ẩm mốc va hư hại nếu bạn không biết cách lau chùi sau khi sử dụng.ví nam handmadeDa là một chất liệu khó bảo quản nhất là vào những ngày thời tiết ẩm nóng hay khô. Nếu bạn thường xuyên sử dụng những đồ dùng làm bằng da thì bạn nên chú ý đến cách bảo quản và chăm sóc chúng bởi vì đồ da rất dễ ẩm mốc va hư hại nếu bạn không biết cách lau chùi sau khi sử dụng.Đầu tiên bạn cần phải biết phân biệt giữa loại da thật và giả da để lựa chọn hình thức bảo quản hợp lý.


----------

